# 18"+ Hickory and a sledge eye maul



## AmateurSawer (Dec 17, 2019)

Not a good combination when the operator misjudges the strike and the handle hits the far edge.Even being a new handle a week or so old didn't help.
New handle Ordered from House Handle.Think I'll put a collar on this one or wrap it with paracord at least.In the meantime,I'll use my new CT 8lb axe eye.It feels more balanced ( less heavy toward the head) and seems to be putting less shock into my hands and wrists.Probably because of the thicker handle. Both are 8lb head.
Is this my imagination?


----------



## catbuster (Dec 17, 2019)

The axe style eyes usually put the front of the handle closer to the head’s edge, so the balance thing is probably not imaginary, but very perceptive. I quite like an axe handle over a maul handle, it seems to hit easier in my hand and hurts less on a missed strike, albeit I don’t have a maul with an axe style eye, just a six pound maul and a six pound splitting axe. An axe handle always seems to slide better through my top, usually right, hand when I’m swinging than a maul.


----------

